# Arnold Schwinn The World custom sign.



## coryplayford_2009 (Jan 4, 2022)

Custom made UV Resistant vinyl sign composed of high grade poly board, metal grommets, roughly 2 feet in diameter this is really high quality product I have been very pleased with it. Howeverit needs a new home as I have limited wall space 

(SHIPPING TO ANYWHERE IN THE LOWER 48 IS $28.00)

Thanks for looking 
-Cory


----------

